# RR: 58a. Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition (piano)



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

*1.	Richter	(1958, Sofia)










2.	Horowitz	(1951, Carnegie Hall)










3.	Pogorelich	(1995)










4.	Pletnev	(1989)










5.	Janis	(1961)










6.	Ashkenazy	(1982)










7.	Kissin	(2001)










8.	Kapell	(1953, Frick Collection)










9.	Horowitz	(1947)










10.	Demidenko	(1997)*










Condensed Listing: 
1.	Richter	(1958, Sofia)
2.	Horowitz	(1951, Carnegie Hall)
3.	Pogorelich	(1995)
4.	Pletnev	(1989)
5.	Janis	(1961)
6.	Ashkenazy	(1982)
7.	Kissin	(2001)
8.	Kapell	(1953, Frick Collection)
9.	Horowitz	(1947)
10.	Demidenko	(1997)

A list to all entries: https://www.talkclassical.com/blogs/trout/1624-recommended-recordings-intro.html


----------

